# What’s he good for?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

He looks to me like a good example of a general stock horse type. He does not an endurance-type build. Arabians are the style that works the best for long distances -- flat slow-twitch muscles, giant nostrils, thin skin and hair, narrow built. Whether he is good at western arena sports is going to be dependent on his training and aptitude, but he is more built for those.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

He's adorable!

As others have said, many don't look for stock type horses for endurance. There are a lot of Appaloosas doing well in the sport currently (there was just a post about it the other day on the AERC Facebook page) but usually people don't seek out non Arab's for endurance, they just start doing the sport with the horse they have. 

As far as Western sports, cattle sorting, etc you'll probably have to try it to see what he excels at. We do cattle sorting in the winter with our Paint and 1/2 Arab Half Paint (not well, we do the beginner league for fun) who both enjoy the sport a lot. My endurance Arab loves sorting the cows but hates the standing around waiting your turn in close quarters with other horses and can get fussy and try to kick others (which he NEVER does elsewhere) so we've learned we can only take him if we go to practice on our own. 

Our area is very cattle sorting/ranch rodeo/penning focused with a little bit of WSCA games interest thrown in and most people in that crowd who are looking to purchase a horse are going to look for one who has already won a buckle at a sorting league, placed in games, is futurity eligible, or has impressive cowy bloodlines. To market you horse towards those type of crowds you may need to spend some time competing him if you're looking to get a good price.

Otherwise there's always a market for well trained trail horses! Especially those that go out alone, go through water and over logs, and have great ground manners. Those things might be easier to work on if you're looking to find him a great new home!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

His conformation looks overall pretty good. I am not an expert, but he is a pretty/well-built boy. 

He can do anything. I wouldn't market him as an endurance horse, but any breed can do endurance (heck, I'm trying to condition my Canadian mare who is built like a tank). 

I think his temperament and personality might give you some ideas as to what he might be good at. If he is hot, then he might not excel as a trail horse. But maybe extreme cowboy stuff if someone can give him the right training and funnel his energy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

you have to show a video of movement to give an idea of what he'd be best suited for but looking at his photos - he could be pretty much anything at the local level. English, trail, western (the type of western would depend on movement - he may not be able to do western pleasure and may have to do something more like ranch horse or games depending). He could probably do some low level dressage depending on his athleticism. It's hard to say what a horse like him could do based solely on pix though. If he's not trained then I would sell him as a project horse. It would be easier on you if he loads, clips, bathes, ties, and has basic ground manners. I'm assuming he's not trained to ride yet...


----------



## LunaDelCazador (Jul 19, 2020)

He’s a gorgeous boy, I briefly considered keeping him a stud but his attitude and my inexperience with breeding pretty quickly killed that idea. Also that he doesn’t actually have any Appaloosa characteristics at all. The pictures sort of look like he has some spotting but it’s just dirt. He’s pure cream/white with gold in the center of his mane and tail. No speckled skin and pure white hooves under the dirt. 

I have his full pedigree for both sides and he’s registrable with ApHC. I believe the breeder filed the report but I didn’t buy the mare from the breeder directly so don’t know for sure. 
I actually bought the mare because her owner was in a tough spot and I knew the foal would be related to my own Appaloosa through the sires side. His full blood sibling from the previous breeding came out a red/white Appaloosa like dad so this guy was a bit of a surprise. Quarter horse mom was a buckskin though.

He’s going off for training soon and I intend to evaluate a bit more when he comes back depending on what the trainer says. I mostly planned to use him as a trail horse and a companion to my older appy who is going blind. They get along really well and he’s actually helped speed my old guy up a ton but the difference in pace is incredible. I imagined he would have a bit more of the appy personality but he’s a fireball. He’s difficult for me to keep up with because of a medical condition I have but he’s really smart and seems just bored with our laid back pace so he likes to spend his time getting into mischief. If training and age don’t calm him down enough that I can manage him out on trails then I think he would be better suited to someone who can consistently burn some of his energy out and give him a real job.


----------



## LunaDelCazador (Jul 19, 2020)

Here’s my related appy. dad shares a bloodline but is red


----------



## LunaDelCazador (Jul 19, 2020)

farmpony84 said:


> I'm assuming he's not trained to ride yet...


He’s not- I did add a photo of him under saddle which he was fine with but he’s never been ridden. Part of the reason I’m not really sure what he shows an aptitude for. I have never done arena work or ranch work or any other eventing or rodeos. All my horse history has been trails and on our own property just messing around. We don’t have cattle or any other farm animals just the horses so no real exposure to all that yet.


----------



## LunaDelCazador (Jul 19, 2020)

His coloring makes no sense to me. If y’all can get to the bottom of whether or not he’s a palomino or a cremello I would be eternally great full!! Just looking at him he looks cremello to me but mom was quarter horse buckskin and dad was a white/red Appaloosa so others have told me that genetically he has to be a palomino?? 

I would LOVE to wet him down! There was no spotting when he was a yearling but he’s 3 now and I haven’t seen it in a while. Appys are notorious for changing as they age. Alas the hose is one of his nemesis that I’m hoping the trainer can help him sort out. We sponge bathe but for a white horse not having a proper bath in two years... it’s a problem. My other appys white rump becomes completely transparent when it’s wet and you can easily see his speckled skin.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My posts on here seemed to disappear, not sure why. It may have been a little off-topic about what he is physically built for, but it was on-topic regarding his color. :|


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@*trailhorserider* If it was a longer post it can happen or if you stepped away from the screen. The screen times out and the response goes "poof". I for a while was copying posts before hitting the reply button so if it did that I could paste it back in and then hit reply again. Every now and then I'll hit reply but it doesn't send and in that case i find in in the reply box when I come back to that thread. 





If both parents do not carry a copy of cream then he cannot be a double dilute (cremello, perlino or smoky cream). Pearl does not show as a single but if paired with cream will give that illusion. It is possible that dad carries pearl if there is Barlink in his gene line which means he would have QH in his background. Or dad is not dad. Cream can hide on black as well so if dad had been black and carried it then it could have been passed. I haven't looked at the pictures closely but will go back. There are really light palominos. The skin is black though unless they have white markings and that skin is pink.


There is the few spot gene in Appaloosa that can cause a lightening of the coat and they are born light with pink skin and coat continues to lighten as they get older. Don't know enough about Apps though to comment further than that. You'd have to know the sires genes. I thought they had to be homozygous for LP though and since your mare is quarter then only one LP would be possible. I'd suggest having the coat color tested. there are usually summer specials that have package deals available.


----------

